# UK Meet Ups



## Lex Love (Oct 24, 2009)

This is probably a long shot, but wondered if anyone from the UK would be interested in a get together?

Let me know what you are interested in doing, and what part of the UK you think it should be held (within reason).

Obviously I would prefer it to be held in either Milton Keynes or the surrounding areas but will go wherever the majority of us are.


----------



## Lex Love (Oct 24, 2009)

come on isnt anyone interested in doing this?


----------



## seatangle (Jan 17, 2011)

i would be interested! i am in london, however.


----------



## Iamjohn (Aug 16, 2010)

Me too, but I'm in Northern Ireland. No way I'd expect it to be held here when the majority of the people live on the mainland, but it does means that wherever it's held will mean pretty much the same to me.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Go on then :b I'm currently in Bournemouth (uni) but live near Birmingham.


----------



## starrynite (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll come I'm in London - it would be nice meeting other people who know what sa is like


----------



## NmE (Mar 27, 2011)

Im from nottingham, wouldnt mind traveling a little though


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

Im on the south coast. And theres been a lot of talk of uk meetups, would be good if one finally happened. Anything london or below I could probably make my way to.


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd be interested.


----------



## jaos0 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd be interested too.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

I would.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd be interested maybe, I'm 2 hours drive from Milton Keynes, you should try SAUK for UK meets as well. http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/index.php? They have regular meets all over Britain and someones also trying to get a meet organised, in Northern Ireland now. 
More people should try and arrange UK meets on this forum too!


----------

